# Topics > AI in car and transport > Advanced driver assistance systems, ADAS >  Highly Automated Driving and ADAS, TomTom NV, Amsterdam, Netherlands

## Airicist

TomTom NV 

ADAS

Autonomous Driving

----------


## Airicist

How TomTom enables highly automated driving




> In this 60 minute webinar, Jan-Maarten de Vries, VP of Automotive Product Management & Marketing provides unique insight into TomTom’s vision of highly autonomous driving.
> Information presented includes:
> - How highly, or even fully autonomous driving cannot be achieved without highly advanced connected navigation components;
> - Specific use cases for advanced driver assistance systems (ADAS) and highly autonomous driving (HAD), and the technology to support them;
> - Insights into current products and projects on the road.

----------


## Airicist

"TomTom delivers highly automated driving maps for all interstate roads in California & Michigan"

CES, Las Vegas, January 6, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Mapping the way to autonomous driving

Published on Mar 18, 2016




> TomTom has been a pioneer in digital maps, making easy to use navigation for everyone. Ever since, we have been continuously innovating. Today we introduce maps for self-driving cars, positioning TomTom at the forefront of the automated driving revolution, and helping make self-driving cars a reality.

----------


## Airicist

TomTom enables autonomous driving

Published on Apr 26, 2016




> As the prospect of autonomous driving moves closer to reality, TomTom delivers innovative autonomous driving products that enable precise vehicle localization and maneuver planning. The combination of TomTom’s HD Map and RoadDNA, represents the most accurate and robust technology to provide information about a vehicle’s precise lane location and the road ahead. These products can be used by partners to develop a range of automated driving features, such as advanced lane guidance, active safety systems, and hands-free driving.

----------


## Airicist

Honda announces new goal for highly-automated driving systems

Published on Jun 7, 2017




> Honda is targeting 2025 for the introduction of vehicles with highly-automated driving systems installed. The company recently demoed automated driving capabilities on a multi-lane freeway, and introduced advanced artificial intelligence (AI) with Deep Learning capability in an urban driving scenario. Highly-automated driving is part of Honda’s vision for a collision-free society.

----------

